# Waterproof pop-up gazebo/shelter



## Provalets (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new to this site but have been been valeting for a while, however, I'm still to find suitable shelter for rainy days. I'm a mobile valeter so it needs to be quick and easy to assemble just on my own, can anyone help please??


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Almost everytime Ive visited a large show (Great Yorkshire Show, Chatsworth Show, Lincoln Show etc) Ive seen stalls selling aluminium framed gazebos. 

A relative bought one for their patio once, and they said it was great. Cost about £200. Not sure if they are designed to be errected by one person though.


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

these are very good quality
http://www.instantawnings.co.uk/


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Go outdoors has some on offer at the moment


----------



## Provalets (Jun 16, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thankyou,






I purchased this one but took minimum 2 people to set up - unsuitable


----------



## cammy (May 22, 2007)

I've got a similar one to that can put it up on my own


----------



## James7 (Feb 21, 2011)

I bought myself an awning last year to use as cover in garden in case rain stopped play at a bbq.

I got mine from http://www.thesportshq.com/?Affiliate=WebGains&siteid=14781

They sometimes have promotional periods, and as a result there are good discounts to be found.

What I can vouch for is the quality. The one I bought had a very good design and seemed to be made of good materials. Also the one I bought was the same price as the high street retailers, except for the quality bit, but also the fact it came with 4 wall panels included.

for reference mine was a 3M x 3M and cost me £90.00 & delivery charge FOC, received 24hrs later Great product, and great service


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

theres tons on ebay ive been looking one myself 6m x 3m

this one

our this one


----------



## Passy (Jun 28, 2011)

They seem to have every thing ..... Im looking into this too !

http://www.dancovershop.com/default.asp

Look at the Flex tent range .


----------



## Provalets (Jun 16, 2011)

You'll still need 2 people to put this up mate, very similar to the one I bought, the advertising is great, "pops up in minutes" - yeah, it does if you've got 3 mates with ya!!!

Thanks for the reply though, keep in touch please


----------



## Provalets (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks all but all unsuitable for me I'm afraid, if I'm doing a mini valet for a customer which will average 1 1/2 hours it's not good business sense to spend half an hour putting one of these up is it? Any other ideas please??


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Provalets said:


> Thanks all but all unsuitable for me I'm afraid, if I'm doing a mini valet for a customer which will average 1 1/2 hours it's not good business sense to spend half an hour putting one of these up is it? Any other ideas please??


check out my post here, remember seeing someone was on about something similar in another thread.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2929184&postcount=120

Advert certainly looked easy to pop it up, and stated it only took 1 minute to disassemble as well


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Bump this up

Been thinking of a gazebo for washing cars in over the winter. I can leave it up for months on end. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I also do mobile valeting and have thought about this for a long time. Like you say, most pop up gazebos require 2 people to put up properly. Also, a lot of gazebos are put up on gardens/lawns and can be secured using guide ropes, that's not an option if you're on the road or driveway, you'd need weights around each leg. They would definitely need securing in place as with the rain usually comes wind!!
If you find anything suitable .....let me know :thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

https://www.sitebox.ltd.uk/clarke-cig1220-heavy-duty-instant-garage-20x12ft-oclrke_3503502#


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Gala Tent make decent quality ones intended for use in the motorsport/detailing world, not your average garden gazebo

https://www.galatent.co.uk/


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got a rock awnings explorer which i like. 4.5m x 3m which i can put up myself :thumb:


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

https://rockawnings.co.uk/gazebos/explorer-series-pop-up-gazebos/3m-x-4-5m/exp3x4-5


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

bigbruiser said:


> https://rockawnings.co.uk/gazebos/explorer-series-pop-up-gazebos/3m-x-4-5m/exp3x4-5


Thats the one I've got. Decent bit of kit :thumb:


----------



## DavesGolfR (May 2, 2019)

Just about to purchase a Rock Awnings Explorer 3M*6M. Are there any other brands that I should have a look at or are these the best value atm for around the £260 mark?

Update 17/06: used it for the first time today ... quite impressed with the build quality and it managed to shield us from the sun quite well 👍


----------

